# What sexuality are you?



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

Made a new poll http://personalitycafe.com/member-polls/879450-more-options-what-sexuality-you.html that has MORE options please vote on the link above.  Thanks!


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

I forgot to put Heterosexual and pan sexual in there as well sorry!

I have been thinking I am Gray asexual because I hardly get a want for sex I rather just cuddle. but sometimes I do get that drive but only really with people that I am close to. Any Advice or questions to help me figure this out better?


----------



## nburns (Dec 4, 2015)

This is sort of complicated. I hope I picked the right one.


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

@nburns it is complicated but the definitions help me. Thanks for voting!


----------



## INFJalltheway (Jun 25, 2016)

So as a gay male - androsexuality is the correct option, right?

Also, I'm a little freaked out by Zoosexuality tbh... I really hope people don't validate those who think they're "zoosexual", it sounds a lot more like a mental disorder to me than a legitimate sexuality.


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

@INFJalltheway androsexuality would be correct for you. and yes the zoo is unique.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm attracted to women.

That would be Gynesexuality, right?


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

(I voted unsure).
Idfk I'm just heterosexual with a preference for guys who AREN'T macho/overly-masculine/buff/traditional. But that doesn't mean I'm going to vote gynesexual, I like males not females. Does it apply to aesthetics? If I don't know someone's type/personality it would be the looks of course, but I only also like certain MBTI types. And of course no one's attracted to stupid people, so they'd have to have average/normal or above average intelligence. That doesn't mean they have to understand everything, I just meant overall intelligence.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

I genuinely thought this was a troll thread Still not sure it isn't.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Jddadio85 said:


> I started this poll, so hopefully we can talk about this subject. I have been very curious about what I am and I know there are people out there that are a lot more versed on this subject than I am, as well as others that are not sure as well. maybe we can help each there out?
> 
> Hidden Sexualities â€¢ Master List of Sexualities
> 
> Is the definition of all of them


Oh my goodness, you really went the full mile with this list didnt you? 

Grey A would be an accurate description for me and a gay work assosiote explained it to me 

I am mostly Asexual and sometimes feel attraction to others 
When I do its mostly from them being mentally stimulating 
If its only physical I will reject them since that feel disgusts me completly 
Most of my attraction comes from S&M, violence, and mental stimulation 

Its kind of like a high when I get overly stimulated mentally and when I not mentally stimulated which is almost never I go back to the state of apathy where I dont really feel much. I do feel things but its very low stimulation. Why I always had to go to violence, or extremley mental challenges in order to feel anything at all. Its really not a very happy exsistance but oh well. Also very disipionting that instead of letting me have any sort of stimulation as a child I was usually sat down in front of the tv or medicated. I was never really allowed to join sports, or other extra curriculars and I was so antsy I think it would have been benifical.

A resualt of all this is 

Im attracted to crazy people-Since I cant predict them and I can predict most things and people 
I love horror movies and thrills-Since the intensity makes me feel things 
I enjoy violence-Not that I would hurt anyone 
I can have a rather sadistic sense of humor 
I sometimes enjoy toying with people since I honestly dont have a lot else to do with my time


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Sometimes I think pansexual, sometimes I think gray asexual. It's terribly complicated.

Hm, I suppose this might be better understood in context of Demisexual. A concept I'm very familiar with, but before now hadn't realized the ways in which it might actually help explain/reconcile some of the personal idiosyncrasies I otherwise struggle with... 

wtf

So that is what I voted.


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't seem to place the bisexual option...


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Ken Ichijouji said:


> (I voted unsure).
> Idfk I'm just heterosexual with a preference for guys who AREN'T macho/overly-masculine/buff/traditional. But that doesn't mean I'm going to vote gynesexual, I like males not females. Does it apply to aesthetics? If I don't know someone's type/personality it would be the looks of course, but I only also like certain MBTI types. And of course no one's attracted to stupid people, so they'd have to have average/normal or above average intelligence. That doesn't mean they have to understand everything, I just meant overall intelligence.


Likewise. 

I like men, but not overly macho and definitely not the traditional type either. 

Never liked women but it's not out of the question.


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

A Lone Wolf said:


> I'm attracted to women.
> 
> That would be Gynesexuality, right?


Correct


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Jddadio85 said:


> Correct


See, this is where I find this term flawed or useless. Gynesexuality description is being attracted to people with _feminine_ characteristics. Which isn't strictly female.
See, I could say I'm gynesexual. But there's no point, because the word heterosexual already exists. Because in this case I can see only straight men have voted for gynesexual.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I chose Pomosexual, just because that name is hilarious and I really don't care about sexual attraction labels. 

I know that I like guys, but sometimes I think that a girl is kind of cute. I don't know if I could be with a genderqueer or transgender person, but honestly, I don't care. I will find out when I feel attraction or not.

Generally, my favourite way of describing my sexuality is: "Well, I'm not asexual"


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

I will try and make a new poll with everything later tonight. Sorry I left some out.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

Tsubaki said:


> I chose Pomosexual, just because that name is hilarious and I really don't care about sexual attraction labels.
> 
> I know that I like guys, but sometimes I think that a girl is kind of cute. I don't know if I could be with a genderqueer or transgender person, but honestly, I don't care. I will find out when I feel attraction or not.
> 
> Generally, my favourite way of describing my sexuality is: "Well, I'm not asexual"


i believe thats called straight. lol


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

White_Flag said:


> i believe thats called straight. lol


Straight was not an option.
I had to be creative.


----------



## Jddadio85 (Apr 20, 2016)

Once I set up the new poll how do we delete the old one?


----------

